# Visiting grandma



## jokensmoken (May 31, 2019)

5 year old Joey was visiting grandma on Saturday when he ask
"Grandma, why dont you have a boy friend now that grandpa is gone away to.live in heaven"?
Grandma says
"Well I do Joey. My TV is my boyfriend.
The religious shows give me hope and inspiration, the comedy's make me laugh and the soap opera remind me it could always be worse".
Later that afternoon grandma was trying to tune in the old TV in her bedroom...
After fiddling with the knobs and the rabbit ears to no avail she began pounding on the tops and sides of the set...during all this the doorbell rang and grandma says to Joey
"Be a dear and run down and see who is at the door please".
Joey races down and swings open the front door to find grandmas minister, who says "hi Joey,  is grandma home"
Joey says "yup, shes upstairs banging her boyfriend, I'll run up and tell her your here"


----------

